# SP storage besides glass?



## detyianni (Jan 24, 2013)

So I have my first batch of SP in the secondary and got a mouthful while racking ...yeasty..acidy but I can tell it's gonna be good after sweetening. 

so I am already thinking about my next batch (cranberry lime) to prep for summer.

What is the consensus on storing SP in plastic milk jugs. (see link below)

They are relativity cheap, food safe (they store vinegar in these too) I know they are a little gas permeable (see the description for HDPE) but we are talking SP here not wine....I am looking for something to take on board during boating season so aside from a few bottles for gift giving I would love to stock up a shelf in the basement with these jugs. Better yet just buy 5 gals of spring water use it to make your variation of SP then you have 5 jugs! Just dry em spritz with star san and you're good to go....

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item/B063


----------



## detyianni (Jan 27, 2013)

No comments?


----------



## Arne (Jan 28, 2013)

It will probably work, but I wouldn't leave the s.p. in them for very long term storage. Couple, three months and guessing you will be ok. Don't know, just guessing. Good luck with it, and let us know how it works out. Arne.


----------



## detyianni (Jan 28, 2013)

I will do a sample half gallon and see how it turns out. I'll divide the rest in gallon glass and regular bottles for the time being.

Would like to see what happens 6 months in the milk jug


----------



## detyianni (Feb 6, 2013)

OK here's the update

2 gallons are already consumed so very safe to say a batch will not be around more than 3 months. I am going to stick with starting with spring water and using the jugs.


Tastes like a lemony resiling big hit with everyone so far


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 6, 2013)

Upon the recommendion of several members, last year I bought a cory keg. Kegged some last year and will keg a batch this summer for a party.


----------



## Arne (Feb 6, 2013)

detyianni said:


> OK here's the update
> 
> 2 gallons are already consumed so very safe to say a batch will not be around more than 3 months. I am going to stick with starting with spring water and using the jugs.
> 
> ...


 
One of the great things about Skeeter Pee. Blink your eyes, turn around and poof it is gone. Damn wine gremlins are everywhere. Watch for em, Arne.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Feb 6, 2013)

I would not use plastic jugs under any circumstance if you plan on keeping them longer than a month for the following reasons....

1) milk is not wine
2) plastic tastes like crap
3) can''t possibly sanitize those jugs
4) you can go to your local restaurant and ask them if they have any wine bottle they're throwing away.
5) you want to impress yourself and your friends with your tasty brews, i wouldn't care how good the beverage tasted, if someone handed me a milk jug and said..."it's my Skeeter Pee" ...i'd say no thanks for sure. You took the time to make and watch and slave over this for the past few months, don't cheapen it at the end


----------



## Arne (Feb 7, 2013)

If you can find a bunch of the old 10 oz. returnable pop bottles they make a great way to store your s.p. You get about a dozen bottles out of a gallon, they transport well, and the glass is really heavy. They take a pretty hefty banging before they break. Course you need a capper and caps, but neither are too expensive. You can also carbonate in these as they were made to have carbonated beverages in them. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 7, 2013)

Arne said:


> If you can find a bunch of the old 10 oz. returnable pop bottles they make a great way to store your s.p. You get about a dozen bottles out of a gallon, they transport well, and the glass is really heavy. They take a pretty hefty banging before they break. Course you need a capper and caps, but neither are too expensive. You can also carbonate in these as they were made to have carbonated beverages in them. Arne.



I like this idea. Off to the Mexican grocery for some Coke!


----------



## Arne (Feb 9, 2013)

A lot of the printed on labels like corona, come off easily with vinegar. Soak em for 10 or 15 minutes and wipe off. Don't know about the coke bottles, tho. Think I tried some pepsi bottles and they wern't even touched by the vinegar. Experiment and see if you want your bottles clear. I know the old pop bottles kept their lables thru vinegar and everything else I tried with them. Arne.


----------

